# Is there anyway you could fit a w8 in a mk2 or mk3



## 16vDuBrothers (Feb 27, 2003)

i always thought that it would cooler than a 1.8t or vr6 but i dont think it will fit. does anybody know of anybody who has done or if it can be done?


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Is there anyway you could fit a w8 in a mk2 or mk3 (16vDuBrothers)*

I have no specs, but the W8 is slightly wider and longer than the VR6, which is a tight fit.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Is there anyway you could fit a w8 in a mk2 or mk3 (155VERT83)*

Anything is possible with enough creativity, ingenuity, and $$$ of course. But, even based alone on the fact a W8 longblock runs $18K itself, I'd suggest the cool points would never make up for that kind investment. Easy 25-30K I'm sure. I'm curious to get a price on the 190AMP water cooled alternator when I go to work Monday....


----------



## Scala_666 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Is there anyway you could fit a w8 in a mk2 or mk3 (16vDuBrothers)*

Do your passengers mind if they have to sit on the intake manifold? No? Then junk that back seat!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Is there anyway you could fit a w8 in a mk2 or mk3 (Scala_666)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do your passengers mind if they have to sit on the intake manifold? No? Then junk that back seat![HR][/HR]​lol....Just tell them not to bounce around too much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Outer intake gaskets are $90 a piece!!!!


----------



## 87GolfKart (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Is there anyway you could fit a w8 in a mk2 or mk3 (73Thing)*

if you can fit a supercharged 350 in a crx...you can fit a w8 in a mk1/2...can't guarenee the engine won't stick out tho


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Is there anyway you could fit a w8 in a mk2 or mk3 (16vDuBrothers)*

The main problem is that the W8 is designed to sit longitudinally ahead of the front wheel center line. Putting this into an Mk2 or Mk3 which use transverse engines would be difficult. If you did get in transversely, what transmission would you use?


----------

